# Tank size for Firehead/Quetzal



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

What is the minimum for a Firehead (Vieja synspilum) and would fish like Convicts, Firemouths etc be the best tankmates? I'm just asking as a LFS in my area has some Vieja species for decent prices and I've always wanted to give them a go.


----------



## blkmjk (Apr 9, 2011)

Well I am far from a expert but in my experience most Vieja species are agressive some more than others. Black Belts, Fire Heads, Regani, all can be pretty rowdy. But I dont think Convicts will bother them much. I personally have had a Black Belt and she was unmerciful and relentless in her pursuit of terror. She dominated my JD,GT, and anything else she wanted. One of the most beautiful fish I have owned and also one of the angriest. Tank size is the key to success with the large 12" + Vieja species 100 gal or more IMHO.

Drew (CICHLID OOBER-NOOB)


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. Just read a post on another about an 8 inch Firehead killing an Oscar. According to the profile on here they are listed as peaceful/mildly aggressive. I am aware of how aggressive Blackbelts can be so wouldn't want one. If anybody else has any input I would appreciate it.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

You are talking about a fish that can get up to 17". I would say a 24" wide tank would be ideal. I would look at a 6'x2'x2' at least.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

clgkag said:


> You are talking about a fish that can get up to 17". I would say a 24" wide tank would be ideal. I would look at a 6'x2'x2' at least.


I've read somewhere about a 75 gallon tank being suitable, but some people are suggesting 100 gallon plus. Would like to hear from anyone who has experience them.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Gallons dont mean much. For example a standard 90g is only a 4 foot tank. As stated a 6 x 2 x 2 (standard 180) would be best.

No way in a 75g.

....Bill


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Melanochromis said:


> clgkag said:
> 
> 
> > You are talking about a fish that can get up to 17". I would say a 24" wide tank would be ideal. I would look at a 6'x2'x2' at least.
> ...


I have a syn. It is still young, but it is in a 96" x 30" footprint tank. It is still only around 10" but is growing fast. Very beefy fish also.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for your help, I guess I just don't have room for one at the moment. I'll stick to the smaller American cichlids.


----------



## Cich150 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just wanna add my peice - I have (see my signature for my fish in my tank) but as you will see it has 3 veija variety 2 boys n one girl...to be honest my are juvy but re a decent 5-6 inches + - as long as their tank mates are larger than them they leave em well alone...although during feeding they are highly active - and scare off tank mates large n small...and are agressive during feeding with their own veija kind...they leave my tetras, convicts alone completly almost mocking them at times-I know this will change when these guys can fit in my Veija's mouths - however...they ARE great fish, intelligent and worthy of a wonderful/planted/sandy substrate/ casually aerated and LARGE tank!  IMOP


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks Cich150 it helps to be able to understand their behaviour. I was was at an LFS yesterday where I picked up my new male pink Convict where their was also a large Synspilum which was housed with Convicts and Parrots. There were also Chocolate Cichlids, I know now that these also get to 12" but are listed on the CF profile as being more peaceful. Anybody out there keep one? (I know this a south american species)


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

I keep my 4.5'' syn in a 6' 150g with a JD, salvini, a. robertsoni, h. deppi, a. rostratus, and a nic. My syn is very peaceful, and even gets bullied by the smallest in the tank-the a. rostratus.


----------



## Billy the Fish (Oct 3, 2011)

I have had a pair in a 6x2x2 and they thrived in there. my male reached 15 inches and the female around 11 inches. Tank mates included three Firemouths, a green phantom pleco and two HRPs.

I hope that helps mate.


----------

